# G- Body door panels



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

does anyone know how or what to use to make the door panels on a cutless one piece instead of the 2 that they normally are?


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

its called denyboard . it's a thik carboard that you can trace the door panels in to it and cut it out as a one solid pice . then you need to glue the top half to the cut out one ..... :biggrin: here is a pic of one done

i will look for some beter pics of when the door beeing made .. ok bro i will get with you tommorow .... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

HERE'S THAT CARDBOARD STUFF


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

were can u buy that board?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81low_@Oct 17 2005, 08:54 PM~4020338
> *were can u buy that board?
> *


UPHOLSTERY SUPPLY SHOP


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Cool tanks for the info i would appreciate more pics if they are out there...Tequila 57 are you Horacio


----------



## Notshort~but low83 (Oct 19, 2005)

K, so new to the lowrider thang, but why does the interior have to be that bubbly, tacky, loud colored, crush velvet stuff. Why not like a smooth leather or something instead of gaudy??


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notshort~but low83_@Oct 19 2005, 09:02 AM~4029280
> *K, so new to the lowrider thang, but why does the interior have to be that bubbly, tacky, loud colored, crush velvet stuff. Why not like a smooth leather or something instead of gaudy??
> *



lol because that guy likes bubbly purple stuff, why else?
go in the "post your ride" forum, you'll see plenty of cars like you mention. people like these, cause they look original, different than what we can all get from a new car. to make a car with this stuff, you have to redo it entirely. 
that guy here had to remove the interior of his door to make this. you'll see people with suicide hoods and trunks, with rotatable seats (I don't know what it's called) with mirrors and shit, all original stuff that people worked hard to do, to be different than regular cars. 

also, they want to be looked at when they roll by. and I'm sure gon notice a car with purple bubbly material with mirrors and a flashy purple paint with pinstriping and flakes than a regular red low rider, with "only" hydraulics, daytons, and black regular paint.

sometimes it's too much though. but it's all in personal tastes. right now I'm doing my headliner, and I chose regular "marble" light gray leather, cause flashy materials and colors wouldn't fit with my car, and I don't like it too much, and certainly not on my car!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notshort~but low83_@Oct 19 2005, 03:02 PM~4029280
> *K, so new to the lowrider thang, but why does the interior have to be that bubbly, tacky, loud colored, crush velvet stuff. Why not like a smooth leather or something instead of gaudy??
> *



thats how they did it in the 70s and now its still done as a tradition. Traditions are a big things in lowridin


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

OLD SCHOOL :thumbsup:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS OF SOME DOOR PANELS I DID.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Oct 18 2005, 11:03 AM~4022576
> *Cool tanks for the info  i would appreciate more pics if they are out there...Tequila 57 are you Horacio
> *


SIMON QUE SI HOMIE THATS ME QUE ONDA ... U SHOUD OF ASKED ME I CAN TELL YOU WERE TO GET IT CHIPER THAN THE UPHOLSTERY SUPPLY ....JUS CALL HOMIE ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

how much do you charge to do something like this, but all in black vinyl (except the bottom in black carpet).....send me a PM


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 17 2005, 06:52 PM~4019828
> *HERE'S THAT CARDBOARD STUFF
> *


How do you attach the cardboard to the top panel? Is there a tool that makes those square punches like the factory?


----------



## mycutty (Apr 17, 2005)

anymore pictures of anybody making these one piece door panels


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i will be starting in a few weeks


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Oct 31 2005, 08:43 PM~4110156
> *How do you attach the cardboard to the top panel? Is there a tool that makes those square punches like the factory?
> *


I GLUE THE TOP HALF TO THE NEW CUT OT BOARD TOGETER .....BUT IF YOU HAVE ALREADY TAKING THE TOP HALF BOARD OF THE METAL THAN ON THE SAME HOLES THAT WERE PUNCED OUT YOU SHOUD RUN A CAPLE OF RIBETS TROUHG THE METAL AND THE CARBOARD . AFTER YOU ADD THE PADDING IT SHOUD STIFEN UP STRONGER .... GOOD LUCK HOMIE ....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Nov 15 2005, 05:00 PM~4212658
> *I GLUE THE TOP HALF TO THE NEW CUT OT BOARD TOGETER .....BUT IF YOU HAVE ALREADY TAKING THE TOP HALF BOARD OF THE METAL  THAN ON THE SAME HOLES THAT WERE PUNCED OUT YOU SHOUD RUN A CAPLE OF RIBETS TROUHG THE METAL AND THE CARBOARD . AFTER  YOU ADD THE PADDING IT SHOUD STIFEN UP STRONGER .... GOOD LUCK HOMIE ....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ah damn I didn't think of that, good lookin out homie. I did already take the whole top board off, lol. I've also heard of people using abs plastic for door panels, is this a good idea or is the cardboard stuff better?


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

PLASTIC WORKS GREAT ..... JUST THAT CARBOARD IS CHIPER WE CAN GET A HOLE SHEET OF 8 FEET BY 4 FEET FOR 23.00 .......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i think im in for a lot,as im lookin into redoin the door panels on my olds,

got any on a 81 delta.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilalow57_@Nov 15 2005, 05:27 PM~4212879
> *PLASTIC WORKS GREAT ..... JUST THAT CARBOARD IS CHIPER  WE CAN GET A HOLE SHEET OF 8 FEET BY 4 FEET FOR 23.00 .......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


True. I'm thinking the plastic is worth paying a little extra for though, it will last alot longer.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

got any more pics of the car wit that purp interior. looked good from what i seen.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Oct 31 2005, 12:52 PM~4106804
> *how much do you charge to do something like this, but all in black vinyl (except the bottom in black carpet).....send me a PM
> *


ttt


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

heres int. out of the car


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowregal_@Jan 5 2006, 04:32 PM~4555735
> *heres  int. out of the car
> *


Those door panels are sweet!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SassyAssRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

I was kind of curious about the Door Pulls? What Are you pulling on Now? The car Door??? And is there some special Door pulls I'm just not Seeing?? Any IDEAS?? I'm redoing my Baby ...... 1986 Regal. I've already started with Burgundy Diamond tuck & Tan(Gold) Swirl diamond tuck. Now moving on to door panels.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

there is acompany called rod doors that sells do your self door panels.


----------

